# What Are BMW wheels made of?



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

I know I have read its an alloy...I'm planning to clean them this weekend and wanted to know if its safe to use aluminum polish on them to clean them?

Planned on using the powerball with "mother's Powermetal Aluminum polish" to assist.

Any thoughts


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Um, I'm not sure I would do that...my wheels (both the E46 and X3) are painted clearcoat over silver wheel paint.

:dunno:


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe use the powerball with "P21S Wheel Cleaner in Gel" to clean.
Also planning on using rejex after cleaning.

Does that sound safer?

R


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

fredderf4444 said:


> Maybe use the powerball with "P21S Wheel Cleaner in Gel" to clean.
> Also planning on using rejex after cleaning.
> 
> Does that sound safer?
> ...


:thumbup:

Believe me, I'm no expert, but the thought of using an aluminum polish with one of those foam drill-bit thingys sounds a little scary... :eeps:

FWIW I'm in the early stages of the process of re-finishing all the wheels on my car...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=372292&highlight=


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Your rims are anodized aluminum and in most cases clear coated...an abrasive polish like a metal polish will do more harm than good...for cleaning a good rim cleaner with any decent brush, to agitate the cleaner...for polish I would use a paint cleaner, its a chemical base and will not harm the surface...the rejex as a finish is a solid choice.


The Mothers PB is way over kill on your rims


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

fredderf4444 said:


> I know I have read its an alloy...I'm planning to clean them this weekend and wanted to know if its safe to use aluminum polish on them to clean them?
> 
> Planned on using the powerball with "mother's Powermetal Aluminum polish" to assist.
> 
> Any thoughts


Assuming you have the OEM wheels that came on your BMW, you more than likely have cast aluminum alloy wheels. They're painted silver and clearcoated, just like your car paint.

Don't use anything you wouldn't use on your car paint. I use a slightly stronger concentrate of car wash soap and a "no-scratch" anti-bug sponge to clean my wheels (I also have cast aluminum painted wheels).

Whatever you do, don't use a polish designed for bare metal. You'll regret it.


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies all. I appreciate it. New owner in the land of BMW, thanks for the tips!

F


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

*did not use the polish*

Took the wheels off, used P21s Gel, and the powerball and a combination of different brushes. Came out pretty well. Wheels cleaned up very well, only a few spots that wouldn't come off.

Have to admit, I doubt they were ever cleaned before. Used Rejex on them. Two Coats, with 12 hours to dry in between coats. Seems to work quite well so far.

F


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Because the wheels are painted/clear-coated, you can use any good cleaner that is safe for clearcoat. For tar, brake dust that is stuck, etc. I have used mineral spirits with good success. A good automotive chemical polish like Klasse AIO is also very useful prior to applying Rejex. Since the wheels are painted/clearcoated, I'd finish them strictly with several coats of polymer sealant (Rejex, Wolfgang Paint Sealant, Zaino Z2 etc.). I use Rejex and it really makes cleaning the wheels between treatments very easy.


----------



## iampoor (Dec 21, 2008)

PS 21 Wheel Gel with 4-1 dilute is your best route.


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

I did dilute the P21s and it works great. Use it on the frent wheels to get the extra brake dust off. 

The rejex really does seem to make a big difference in cleaning the rims. Love it!

F


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sugar and Spice and everything Nice...


----------

